# Animal Crossing Pick-Up Lines



## Serif (Aug 7, 2015)

A few friends and I were having a discussion that resulted in pick-up lines based on the wonderful world of Animal Crossing~ Can you come up with any zingers to share? Remember, the worse they are, the better!

"Katrina said mens' bottoms were the key to unlocking my fortune today. Wanna help me get lucky?"

"Baby are you plot resetting? Because you just plotted right into my heart."

Edit: Received a request to allow "Put-Down Lines" as well. Ahaha


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Aug 7, 2015)

If you were a Dr. Shrunk joke, I'd still laugh. Wanna skype?


----------



## Clavis (Aug 7, 2015)

"I believe you possess the only fruit i lack in my town : the banana" 

"Your town may be full of peaches, but we all know where the best one is"

"I'd love you even if you wore a Bow Wig"

"It's Gracie's fashion check time : The theme is "nothing" "

"You're Worth 10 billion IGB bby"

(i may have started this craze with Elysia and Serif xD)


----------



## Serif (Aug 7, 2015)

"Is your name Kapp'n? Because you sing like an angel"


----------



## Clavis (Aug 7, 2015)

"Why do you keep sending me pictures of yourself with your number as a caption"


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 7, 2015)

All the bells in the world couldn't buy you

Everyone has to be the mayor at some point

Life is such a bargain, hm?

You make Gracie look like a tramp.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Aug 7, 2015)

"When I see you, I kinda get this feeling. The same feeling Isabelle gives me when she says I can't freaking put my pwp where I want"


----------



## Serif (Aug 7, 2015)

Lmfao the Gracie ones are beautiful.

"Did Cyrus do some work on you? Because you have a heart of GOLD."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You're kind of like a scorpion. I always hope to see you, but I'm always hurt when you appear"
^Realest put-down line ever?


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 7, 2015)

Are you Cyrus? Because you just customised my heart

- - - Post Merge - - -



Serif said:


> "Did Cyrus do some work on you? Because you have a heart of GOLD."



Goddammit XD


----------



## Serif (Aug 7, 2015)

Chipped-Teacup said:


> Are you Cyrus? Because you just customised my heart
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That hivemind LOL

"Baby you wanna come over? Because my gates are always open for you~ "


----------



## Clavis (Aug 7, 2015)

ElysiaCrossing said:


> "When I see you, I kinda get this feeling. The same feeling Isabelle gives me when she says I can't freaking put my pwp where I want"



Copyright me x).

"I'm surprised that you don't have Jacob's ladders growing all over you, because you are P E R F E C T"


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

no


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 7, 2015)

I love bunnies. Especially talking ones.


----------



## Serif (Aug 7, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Spoiler:  these r not age appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL the last one I died

Put-down: "I never knew what Rafflesia looked like until you came around"
               "Is your name Celeste? Because I honestly forgot you existed"

Pick-Up: "I used to be a black rose, but then you made me gold again."
             "When you come to my town, it's like the Beautiful Town Ordinance enacts itself!"


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

just gon bump dis


----------



## Clavis (Aug 7, 2015)

Please don't click this if you're eleven and easily distraught.



Spoiler: read above don't complain



I'mma judge it like Nat judges bugs. The size and shine is perfect !


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

ABsolutely not


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Aug 7, 2015)

Spoiler: 13 y/o or older pls



"Going to find someone like I find fish for a tournament, the biggest and tastiest"

props to my best friend for coming up with this


----------



## Serif (Aug 7, 2015)

"Wanna have a look in my Nooks'?"

"Are you a stringfish? Cause I'm all tangled up in your chords~"

"You're sweeter than a Sweetfish~"

"You're like a butterfly. All of my villagers want you."


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 7, 2015)

Serif said:


> "Wanna have a look in my Nooks'?"
> 
> "Are you a stringfish? Cause I'm all tangled up in your chords~"
> 
> ...


omg the last one rofl


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Aug 7, 2015)

I've got one for fans of the rabbit villagers. I'd imagine Gaston might say something like this...

"My foot isn't the only part of me that's lucky, mon chou... <3"


----------



## Serif (Aug 7, 2015)

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I've got one for fans of the rabbit villagers. I'd imagine Gaston might say something like this...
> 
> "My foot isn't the only part of me that's lucky, mon chou... <3"



I was waiting for you to make your way here lul



Spoiler: just in case



"Your bedroom's about to become a Sloppy set"


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 8, 2015)

Serif said:


> Spoiler: just in case
> 
> 
> 
> "Your bedroom's about to become a Sloppy set"



Oh SNAAP!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I came up with a really lame one:

I'll be your Cyrus, if you be my Reese.

Actually, that turned out quite cute. Not really a pick up line to pick up girls for the, er, "fun times", but definitely one to pick up girls, tell them you love them, and abandon them like Flora did with me. I am one evil sonofabi*** because of her.
Why, Flora? You said that you loved me!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 8, 2015)

ThatRandomMayor said:


> Oh SNAAP!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i... im so sorry she hurt you like that


----------



## doveling (Aug 8, 2015)

*wow this thread is gold ; ')*
ok ok, ''are you an incomplete snowman? i'd love to roll your balls around ;') ''

''is it just me, or is that a hammerhead shark i see in your pockets ;'* ?''


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 8, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> i... im so sorry she hurt you like that



She only sent me a letter instead of s-saying goodbye to my face!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey, is your name Reese? Because my name's Cyrus, and alpaca lunch if it means sharing it with you~

Oh gosh, that was so cheesy and bad... it'll never work. [ /)~(\ ]


----------



## Serif (Aug 8, 2015)

Spoiler: This is easily my lamest and dumbest one yet wao



"Are you a star? Cause I'd love to Wishy all over you"



Keep 'em coming guys. A lot of these are really funny~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Hey, is your name Reese? Because my name's Cyrus, and alpaca lunch if it means sharing it with you~
> 
> Oh gosh, that was so cheesy and bad... it'll never work. [ /)~(\ ]



Hey that's the very point of it y'know. The cheesier they are, the better!
Also I thought it was cute haha


----------



## CrossAnimal (Aug 8, 2015)

Is that a venus comb in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?

Yup, these are the cheesiest lines ever.


----------



## Usagimon (Aug 8, 2015)

this thread is incredible aha



peoyne said:


> *wow this thread is gold ; ')*
> ok ok, ''are you an incomplete snowman? i'd love to roll your balls around ;') ''
> 
> ''is it just me, or is that a hammerhead shark i see in your pockets ;'* ?''



at first i was like "hammerhead shark? why not whale shark?"

and then i was like "... hammer me with that hammerhead shark you got in your pockets"..


----------



## Albuns (Aug 8, 2015)

Serif said:


> Spoiler: This is easily my lamest and dumbest one yet wao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, if they worked like puns, then I guess cheesier is better! 
And awh, thanks~ x3


----------



## Serif (Aug 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, if they worked like puns, then I guess cheesier is better!
> And awh, thanks~ x3



Cheese makes everything better~



Spoiler: Maaaaaybe not suitable for the young'uns



"Hey baby why don't you make like Porter and open up those gates"


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 8, 2015)

Serif said:


> Cheese makes everything better~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats definitely not suitable for little ones. It's funny how most of us on this forum (for a child's game)  aren't little kids and we can be as inappropriate as we want.


----------



## Serif (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm having trouble thinking of more innocent ones sadly :c 

The Cyrus/Reese ones were really good lol.

"Would you let me catalogue your heart? " lol


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 8, 2015)

Serif said:


> I'm having trouble thinking of more innocent ones sadly :c
> 
> The Cyrus/Reese ones were really good lol.
> 
> "Would you let me catalogue your heart? " lol




"Er, no. LAst time someone said that I woke up 6 hours later and lost a kidney"


----------



## Albuns (Aug 8, 2015)

"Hey, are you a beehive? Cause when I shook that tree, you fell from the sky and pierced to my heart."

Haha, this is actually kinda fun~


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 8, 2015)

"Your perfect peach is the only one I see"


----------



## starcharmer (Aug 8, 2015)

I saw that put-down lines were allowed in this thread and I'm surprised that no one has said this yet: "Are you a sea bass? Because I'm sick of seeing your face." Gosh, I wish I thought of that one sooner! I definitely would have sent it to _that one villager_ out of spite. Pfft.

And I don't know if this next one counts as pick-up line as I saw this in a post for valentines day cards but it's a favorite of mine so I'll share it here anyway: "Love strikes like a new villager, unexpectedly and in the most random places." Aww~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 8, 2015)

I can't think of any pick ups... but idek how I thought of this one.

"I hope your brain isn't like my town: full of dead spots."


----------



## mintellect (Aug 10, 2015)

This thread is AMAZING.

This isn't very good but...
"Your like a Teir One villager: everyone wants you."


----------



## Serif (Aug 10, 2015)

starcharmer said:


> I saw that put-down lines were allowed in this thread and I'm surprised that no one has said this yet: "Are you a sea bass? Because I'm sick of seeing your face." Gosh, I wish I thought of that one sooner! I definitely would have sent it to _that one villager_ out of spite. Pfft.
> 
> And I don't know if this next one counts as pick-up line as I saw this in a post for valentines day cards but it's a favorite of mine so I'll share it here anyway: "Love strikes like a new villager, unexpectedly and in the most random places." Aww~




That first one made me laugh and the 2nd made me d'aww~ Very good!

"If you were a coffee from Brewster's, I'd never let you cool off!"


----------



## Valliecat (Aug 10, 2015)

"Are you an unassessed fossil? Because I'm identifying you tonight, babe."


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 10, 2015)

Can't wait until Valentine's day so I can spam post these in people's message boxes,haha.



Spoiler: Cute ones



I love you more than all the sharks in the ocean~
Are you a royal crown? Because you sure look like treasure to me. 
Are you on the stock market? Cause I' want to spoil you like week old turnips.
You remind me of a piece of art. Everytime I see you my face gets Crazy Redd <3





Spoiler: Here's the bad ones please don't open



I̶m̶m̶a̶ ̶b̶a̶n̶g̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶r̶ ̶r̶o̶c̶k̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶n̶i̶g̶h̶t̶ ̶l̶i̶k̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶y̶'̶r̶e̶ ̶f̶u̶l̶l̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶b̶e̶l̶l̶s̶.̶ ̶
K̶.̶K̶ ̶S̶l̶i̶d̶e he̶r̶.̶.̶.̶ ̶i̶n̶t̶o̶ ̶b̶e̶d̶.̶ ̶
L̶e̶t̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶r̶o̶l̶l̶ ̶t̶h̶o̶s̶e̶ ̶b̶a̶l̶l̶s̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶m̶a̶k̶e̶ ̶a̶ ̶s̶n̶o̶w̶ ̶m̶a̶n̶
Baby, our love's as real as a piece of art from Redd's. Fake and worthless </3


----------



## GurglingT (Aug 10, 2015)

These. Are. Amazing.

"I won't mind if you run down my grass all day darling"

"Is your name Reese cause dat azz got me looking twice"

"You're like a dreamie in a cycle town. I'd stalk you."

Put down maybe?
"I'm not that easy.. Just like an unorderable set that's region locked."

Put down;
"Of all the fish in the sea, I get a black bass"


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 10, 2015)

As mayor, welcome to my pocket


----------



## GurglingT (Aug 10, 2015)

"Is that an eel in your pants or are you just happy to see me?"

Inspired by Biskit asking me earlier that he was dreaming of my eel all day. XD


----------



## Kaiserin (Aug 10, 2015)

Are you a bell?cause boooooy I wouldn't mind saving you~


Spoiler


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 10, 2015)

Put Down- Is your name Serena? Cause every time I see you I wanna throw an axe at your head. (City Folk Ref)


----------



## Serif (Aug 10, 2015)

The Crazy Redd one was ****ing clever omg. Loving it~

"You're like my dreamies; I'll talk to you every day and turn back time to save you"
"Is your name Merengue? Cause I wanna lick that nose~"

"You remind me of a gyroid; You make a lot of noise and you're dead inside"


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 10, 2015)

LOL I just found a few good ones online. (So don't give me credit for these, I didn't come up with them.)

Pickups: 

"Are you a foreign DLC? Cause I've been lookin for you all my life"

"Hey gurl, are you a gyroid? Cause you sure know how to move those hips"



Spoiler: 10 year olds avert your eyes



"Hey girl, I'm from the HHA and I'm here to give you points in the bedroom"


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 12, 2015)

Are you Blathers? Because I'll donate my Pale Chub to you


----------



## sock (Aug 12, 2015)

acaddict1 said:


> Spoiler: 10 year olds avert your eyes
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey girl, I'm from the HHA and I'm here to give you points in the bedroom"


Oh my gosh this one!!! Lmfao

Are you Pete? Because you can fly away with me anytime.

EDIT: Laughing so much at the dirty ones. 



Spoiler: Little kiddies don't look



I'm gonna get a morning glory for you (reference to the flower)


----------



## Serif (Aug 13, 2015)

Since this fell off the first page over 24hrs ago, I'm bumping it back up~ Keep 'em coming if you want


----------



## Serif (Aug 13, 2015)

Trying again since TBT bugged out


----------



## Serif (Aug 13, 2015)

...It bugged again. We're giving this thread one more shot >>

Edit: -Finally- e.e lol. Anyway keep 'em coming.


----------

